# Shampoo yesterday



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

After watching a movie/documentary called Chicken People, I felt better about shampooing my silkies head. I shampoos his head and rinsed Johnsons baby shampoo. I should use dawn next time because it might have gotten him cleaner. But he got his shampoo, and a blow dry which he liked. He's not too happy with me, though!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

If you wash your chickens when they have mites etc will that help get rid of them?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Depends on what you use,chickens can't handle a lot of poisons. I would use Dawn dish detergent to kill the bugs.I know it works and works really good,gets them gone now but not tomorrow .Excellent,non-toxic pesticide (don't know why)but I would use it sparingly,for an infestation,because it will remove the oil from their feathers,too,which is bad but not as bad as being infested with blood suckers.It is good for cats and dogs,too.Afterwards,I'd spray them with Permectrin II or something similar for long term protection(and the new bedding/coop/ environment).Both times I had a lice problem,it was because of rats.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> After watching a movie/documentary called Chicken People,


That reminds me of a VHS tape I have from PBS called the natural history of the chicken.In it a woman has a silky who got bathed and blow dried,went for swimming exercises and sat on a foot stool in front of the tv and watched Pavarotti sing.The woman carried him everywhere in her purse.To me it was neat but Dale kept shaking his head.I think he learned that day that my "chicken obsession" could be so much worse......


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> That reminds me of a VHS tape I have from PBS called the natural history of the chicken.In it a woman has a silky who got bathed and blow dried,went for swimming exercises and sat on a foot stool in front of the tv and watched Pavarotti sing.The woman carried him everywhere in her purse.To me it was neat but Dale kept shaking his head.I think he learned that day that my "chicken obsession" could be so much worse......


I saw that PBS show too CQ. I thought that woman was absolutely certified nuts!
The last story was the best. Where the owner observed a little shun hen wanting to be a mama. She finally had chicks and then the owner observed a hawk swoop down on top the little hen. Then the hawk flew away and the little hen just laid there. He thought she was dead, until he saw her stand up. She had her wings spread over her chicks protecting them from the hawk all the while. I thought it was a miracle the little hen was alive as well as her chicks. Cool story.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I let my Polish pullets in with the silkie gang yesterday for about 30 minutes. No one had any interest in eachother. Which is good because when they regrow the feathers on their heads, they will all be roommates.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> If you wash your chickens when they have mites etc will that help get rid of them?


I don't know if I'd wash for mites, just use spray. I had to wash mine's head because his face was slathered with Vaseline for those stick tight fleas and it got in his poof and the dirt stuck on there. Yuck! The little guy won't come near me now.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

I was thinking about giving my Silkie roo a bath. Funny I found this thread. My two hens have been beating him up badly. So the feathers are pretty much gone on top of his head and he has blood all over too. We have decided to cull the hens (long time coming).


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, you should gently clean/wash the blood off your rooster and apply neosporin or triple antibiotic so it can heal.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor baby! It would probably be okay to shampoo his head. Then blowdry it. And use a qtip to put antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

Yea I will do that today. 
The hens got out of their seperate enclosure yesterday (we were out of town) when I went to check on them. He has new wounds and blood on him!! Those girls are going to the pot. They just have it out for him. 
Will make sure to clean him up good and extra treats.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Most people get rid of the rooster and keep the hens.Hens are a dime a dozen but a good rooster is priceless.Mine are always big babies and lovable and take good care of the girls.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

I agree whole heartedly. We had a delay in culling yesterday.
I'm giving these girls ONE LAST CHANCE damnit. I ordered the pinless peepers. They will be here tomorrow. 
And bathtime for the rooster will happen today as well!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now I know that you're not really wanting to jump to culling. But my first choice here would be Craigslist before or after the peepers. Another thing that's worked for me is this stuff called ichmathol which is like tar hoof drawing salve that is safe and tastes horrible. Costs about $9.00.
Silkies will always be prone to head pecking brain injury. I think with chick's when they are not little chicks, he may make a good babysitter to them. If you had a silkies hen and gave her 2-3 day old chicks, she may raise them and keep them warm so they wouldn't need a brooder if she kept them warm.
But he really needs his brain protected.

With the peepers, my easiest way was to soak them in hot wate to make them easier to put in because they have to be squeezed for them to open to put them in. And the piece in the middle rests on their nose.


----------

